# صور واقوال مشجعه للبابا شنوده الثالث



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

*صور واقوال مشجعه للبابا شنوده الثالث
[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/oror57.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/d.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/e.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]


[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/h.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/k.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/kk.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]



[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/ll.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]


[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/p.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]


[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/r.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]




[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/t.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]




[URL="http://www.loveyou-jesus.com/medeas/image1/y.bmp.jpg"]

[/URL]

منقولثالث*
​


----------



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)




----------



## mary naeem (4 يونيو 2010)

__________________
*
*​*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يديم لنا حياته
شكرا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يونيو 2010)

*صور جميله جداا

ربنا يحمي البابا ويقويه

شكرا ليكي ماري​*


----------



## Mason (7 يونيو 2010)

​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2010)




----------



## govany shenoda (9 يونيو 2010)

صور جميله جداا
ربنا يديم لنا حياته​


----------



## besm alslib (9 يونيو 2010)

*صور كتيررر حلوة *

*شكرا الك اختي على الصور الروعه *

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (9 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا على الصور المعزية وربنا يبارك شعبه بصلوات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## happy angel (9 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر صور جميله جداا
ربنا يحفظ البابا ويقويه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ عليه*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## mary naeem (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا للصور الرائعه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 مارس 2012)

*صور جميله جداا
شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## mary naeem (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## clod (31 مارس 2012)

شكرا على كل شي


----------



## عماد جيلو (2 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية على الجهد الذي يستحقه قداسته بكل تأكيد


----------

